# Hank's first haircut



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

aah! so short!! i miss his long hair so much  
i think it's a bit too short for my liking but i knew that this would probably be better in the blazing hot summer. i also don't have AC in my apartment  but i just miss his fluffiness! 

Anyway, i know it'll grow back and now i know to leave it a tad longer.. The groomer said Hank was one of the best puppies she had ever groomed and was so well behaved! i'm so happy! still not too happy with my choice of style of cut but i think its better for the summer  my little cockapoo has turned into a squirrel!

here's a before:









here are the afters:


----------



## meloww (May 14, 2014)

Ohh my :love-eyes: what a total cutie!! Look at his gorgeous colours! He still looks just as cute with his new summer-do. In love with that bushy tail  How old is he? xx


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

meloww said:


> Ohh my :love-eyes: what a total cutie!! Look at his gorgeous colours! He still looks just as cute with his new summer-do. In love with that bushy tail  How old is he? xx


oh thank you!!  he's 4 months!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yes he does look different but equally gorgeous before and after. He looks like a big boy now. Don't fret, it grows back and she's left his tail beautifully shaggy. I'm sure he feels all cool now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks perfect to me. If you go any longer than that you'll have to spend a small fortune on groomers fees. It'll be shaggy again in very short order.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is beautiful. Compared to Bailey's recent groom that is really long!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's adorable before and after!  It does grow back fast trust me! Molly got a short cut at the end of May and already she could use one Love his colors he's a sweetie!


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh thank goodness!! It looks like I have a totally new dog! I can't wait to it starts to grow out


----------



## lizzye (Jun 27, 2014)

He looks adorable both before and after.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks very cute, it is a short cut for a baby but it will grow and I bet he feels lovely and soft to touch.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

What a beautiful little pup you have - before and after. He does look very different so I absolutely understand the shock you must have had when you first saw him, but he still looks utterly gorgeous and he'll be much more comfortable. I too love his bushy tail!


----------

